# Ditched virgin tv - options



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

So I cancelled virgin tv this morning as I seldom watch most of the channels I was paying for. They couldn’t give me a decent price for switching to basic package and 1 box and ended up only £10 cheaper than I currently pay for two boxes and full tv package. 
So I switched to 500mb broadband only. 

What are my options for tv now, I want to pause/record. Don’t have a satellite dish so freeview only. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Wait till tomorrow if you fancy sky, they will have 50% off Black Friday offers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Easy, wait for them to ring back with a better deal. Decline it, they'll keep coming with better deals until you're happy.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

sharrkey said:


> Wait till tomorrow if you fancy sky, they will have 50% off Black Friday offers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'll take a look, thanks.

I don't think they'll come back with an offer to be honest. They don't offer the package I'm on anymore so the deals are only on current packages. The best deal was sticking with my current package which made no sense.

I don't like virgin TVs interface anyway so happy to get shot of it.

Looks like free view and some sort of recording device is the best option.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Human do some nice freeview and freesat boxes, some of which are recordable to. Worth checking to ensure they give freeview okay - which gives you catch up...

The recording boxes also tend to give wireless connectivity to the internet and the usual Netflix / Now TV as well.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Discovery+ has started up today. https://www.discoveryplus.co.uk/
If that's of interest there's an introductory offer of £29.99 for 12 months (2 weeks free trial). I've subscribed to it.


----------



## taz736 (Sep 5, 2011)

I recently bought my mum a Manhattan T3-R Freeview smart recorder after she cancelled her Sky contract. Got it at Argos - around £160.
She is very impressed with it 👍


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

taz736 said:


> I recently bought my mum a Manhattan T3-R Freeview smart recorder after she cancelled her Sky contract. Got it at Argos - around £160.
> She is very impressed with it


That looks just the job. Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

garage_dweller said:


> What are my options for tv now?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


talk to the wife?!

or get the snip :lol::lol:


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

kingswood said:


> talk to the wife?!
> 
> or get the snip :lol::lol:


I talk to my wife all day when the tv's off and we're a bit late to think about the snip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

IPTV on an Android box or Firestick? sub £40 for the year and all the channels you could possibly want


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Such as Block TV. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Ctreanor13 said:


> IPTV on an Android box or Firestick? sub £40 for the year and all the channels you could possibly want


Thanks, that would be streaming only I take it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

So just to update this. I went with a virgin 500mb broadband and 15gb sim package for £54 a month. I was paying £9 for mobile contract anyway so £45 effectively. 
Got a call on Tuesday from the retention team asking what I was offered, told him and he offered me basic tv package, keep home phone, 15gb mobile, 500mb broadband for £56. Told him it was too expensive so he dropped it to £49/18 month contract. I’m happy with that. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

garage_dweller said:


> So just to update this. I went with a virgin 500mb broadband and 15gb sim package for £54 a month. I was paying £9 for mobile contract anyway so £45 effectively.
> Got a call on Tuesday from the retention team asking what I was offered, told him and he offered me basic tv package, keep home phone, 15gb mobile, 500mb broadband for £56. Told him it was too expensive so he dropped it to £49/18 month contract. I'm happy with that.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Existing customers get naff all don't they pal?

We are moving to a new build in 2wks and wanted to take Sky with us but Virgin have fitted fibre into the estate and have restrictions for any other broadband supplier coming in.

Reluctantly went with Virgin and got their Ooomph package, 500mb BB, Full Maxit TV incl all Sports (Sky and BT), Movies and box sets, 2 x V6 boxes for multiroom, Talk More Anytime landline which gives unlimited calls to UK landlines and mobiles and on top of that, an unlimited SIM card with unlimited data, minutes and texts.

I hear the interface is a rather clunky for watching TV etc but we'll get use to that over time. I'll sacrifice user friendly as I get BT Sports which I've never had previously.

I then find out, it's only 200mb on our site at present as the cabinet will be upgraded to the M500/M600 in the new year. Even at 200mbps though, it beats our current Sky BB.

£77.99 per mth x 18mths for all of the above which jumps massively to £140 mth after 18mths, by then, Sky and BT will be allowed to install as the restrictions are only there for the first 12mths.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

nbray67 said:


> Existing customers get naff all don't they pal?
> 
> We are moving to a new build in 2wks and wanted to take Sky with us but Virgin have fitted fibre into the estate and have restrictions for any other broadband supplier coming in.
> 
> ...


The package you've got is the only one they would offer me. But I don't need two boxes now and don't watch most of the tv stuff either. I was paying £98 previously

Yep it's certainly clunky, I really dislike it and still haven't got used to it, that's one reason I was happy to get rid of it but the deal they gave me was too good to refuse.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

Ctreanor13 said:


> IPTV on an Android box or Firestick? sub £40 for the year and all the channels you could possibly want


I'm running the Duplex IPTV app/player on my LG smart TV, and stream my sly thru that, and I get my IPTV sub from the IPTVshop.co.uk for £35/yr (now £40) for the 1st device and £10 for each additional tv. the Duplex costs £1.69/yr thru the Microsoft store. Linking it together is just a case of sending the sub supplier the unique code for the tv that the duplex generates


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Peirre said:


> I'm running the Duplex IPTV app/player on my LG smart TV, and stream my sly thru that, and I get my IPTV sub from the IPTVshop.co.uk for £35/yr (now £40) for the 1st device and £10 for each additional tv. the Duplex costs £1.69/yr thru the Microsoft store. Linking it together is just a case of sending the sub supplier the unique code for the tv that the duplex generates


Glad I stuck with virgin  sounds complicated

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

garage_dweller said:


> Glad I stuck with virgin  sounds complicated
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


its hardly complicated, Duplex is free for 7 days, then $1.99 (£1.69) per year thereafter, then I setup the account with the IPTV provider online, 10mins later they emailed me requesting what device I was using, and requested the MAC number or code generated by the Duplex app. Once I gave them that info it was up and running within 30mins, I added the 2nd TV later on and the process was easier


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Peirre said:


> its hardly complicated, Duplex is free for 7 days, then $1.99 (£1.69) per year thereafter, then I setup the account with the IPTV provider online, 10mins later they emailed me requesting what device I was using, and requested the MAC number or code generated by the Duplex app. Once I gave them that info it was up and running within 30mins, I added the 2nd TV later on and the process was easier


Ah that sounds simple now 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

